# ISPConfig 3.0.2 released



## Till (11. März 2010)

ISPConfig 3.0.2 is available for download. This release is a major release of the ISPConfig 3 Hosting Control panel which brings many new features, improves the functionality and contains fixes for several bugs.

Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.2.tar.gz?use_mirror=


Changelog and list of new features
------------------------------------

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=index&tasks=&project=3&due=21&status[]=


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0) - Lenny (5.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 9.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.2
- CentOS 5.2 - 5.4
- Fedora 9 - 12


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/documentation.htm

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.


Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

select "stable" as update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig3/how-to-update-ispconfig-3/

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.


Manual update instructions
--------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## Beme (11. März 2010)

Fein fein 

Und immer hübsch daran denken, bei einem Multiserversetup zuerst die Slaves und dann den Master upzugraden


----------



## F4RR3LL (11. März 2010)

Im testlauf hatte bei mir alles hingehaun , eines hatte ich nicht versucht imap.
Bekomme nun bei allen Mailboxen wenn ich mich via Webmail einloggen will folgendes Log

```
Mar 11 16:00:53 nixhelp dovecot: IMAP(user@mail.tld): Ambiguous mail location setting, don't know what to do with it: /var/vmail/mail.tld/user/Maildir (try prefixing it with mbox: or maildir:)
Mar 11 16:00:53 nixhelp dovecot: IMAP(user@mail.tld): Mail storage creation failed with mail_location: /var/vmail/mail.tld/user/Maildir
```
Das passiert auch bei Konten die ich firsch anlege. 
Habe nun das Setup mit Dovecot laufen. Nach dem Wechsel nochmal update durchlaufen lassen.

Gruß Sven

EDIT: Ich war Dumm, für alle anderen die wie ich von Courier auf Dovecot wechseln, neben dem Wechseln der Verzeichnisse dran denken 
         System - Serverconfiguration - dein.server.tld - Mail - POP3/IMAP Daemon : Wechseln auf Dovecot.


----------



## Till (11. März 2010)

Was hast Du denn genau gemacht? Du hast ein ispconfig 3.0.1.6 mit courier auf 3.0.2 mit dovecot migriert?


----------



## F4RR3LL (11. März 2010)

EDIT Merke ich hab da unten nen Roman geschrieben. Kurze Antwort auf deine Frage, JA courier auf dovecot migiert 
_______________________________________________________________________________

Till die Lösung hab ich schon geschrieben ins Edit.
Hatte erst ein update 3.0.1.6 auf 3.0.2 gemacht.
Anschließend mydns entfernt bind drauf .... update durchlaufenlassen.
Alles getestet. TTLs der laufenden DNS geschichten geänuf dert damit sie unter Bind laufen.

Dann courier gestoppt und entfernt. Dovecot installiert. 
Mailverzeichnisse in Maildir der jeweiligen Konten kopiert. 
Wieder update laufen lassen. 

Dovecot wurde einwandfrei configuriert nur die Einstellung im ISPConf Menü selber stand noch auf Courier was eben zu Problemen mit imap führte. Da neu erstellte Mail Konten ja noch mit Courier Struktur angelegt wurden-


----------



## Falcon37 (11. März 2010)

Thx für die Arbeit. Update auf allen Systemen problemlos


----------



## mrairbrush (13. März 2010)

Schön hat auch bei mir Laien geklappt. Schade das die Versionsnummer nicht mehr unter ISPconfig steht.


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. März 2010)

Zum Glück steht sie da nimmer  Das issn Feature ...

Wenn du gern die Nummer siehst  -> Support -> Über ISPConfig -> Version

Gruß Sven


----------

